# ERML Military Rifle Match May 29



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The ERML holds a military rifle match on all 5th Sundays of the month all year long. There is one coming up May 29th.

Rifles: Any "as issued to the infantry" military rifle with stock iron sights, triggers and slings. No fancy slings, match sights or match triggers. Just plain old battle rifles.

Ammo: Up to you, factory, mil surplus or reloads.

Course of fire: 20 rounds total, 5 at 50 yds with front only benchrest, 5 at 50 yds standing offhand, 5 at 100yds front only benchrest, 5 at 100 yds standing offhand.

Target: Standard NRA high power rifle target, 1" X ring, 2" 10 ring approx. Targets and stands provided. Bring your own staple gun.

Scoring: Count the holes, add the points. There will be target scorers, Xs are tiebreakers, first, second and third place trophies in each class.

Classes: Centennial: Trapdoors, Rolling blocks ect 
Pre WWII: Mostly any bolt gun, 03s, Mausers, Enfields, K-31s
WWII to Korea: M-1s, M-1 Carbines, G-43s
Korea to Vietnam: AK-47 types, SKSs, M-14 types, FAL types
Post Vietnam: AR-15s, M-4s AK-74s
Ladies: Any military rifle
Juniors: " " " "
Sub-juniors (under 12): Any mil rifle

Cost: $10.00 entry fee for first first rifle in one of the classes, e.g. Pre WWII, WWII to Korea, etc. The "black rifles" have their own class, so if you want to shoot that one rifle, it would be $10.00. Each additional rifle in a class that wants to be shot is $2.50. For another rifle in another class, it would be $5.00, (and again, $2.50 for another rifle in that class). I will check on guest fee and post it ASAP. I believe it's $10.

Time: Sign up starts at 0800, match starts at 0900.

Where: Escambia River Muzzle Loaders range, Rocky Branch Rd, off Quintette Rd just before Escambia River bridge.

Bring those old battle hogs out and stretch their legs. Spotting scopes allowed. Military dress is encouraged !!! There will also be a centerfire pistol side match afterwards. Got any questions I'll answer it or find the answer.

Rick


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Questions:
I have new furniture on my MAK 90 and the buttstock had a recoil pad mounted. Still OK?
Do we have to bring our own bench rest stuff?
And according to my bad math, it's $10 for the fee and $10 for the match for a total of $20 for 1 person, 1 rifle?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, the MAK will work fine. Yes, you need to bring you own rest, some folks just roll up a blanket. You can probably borrow one if you don't have anything.

The math is correct. Non-member fee will be $20 for the first rifle, $2.50 for any other rifle you want to shoot in THAT CLASS, $5 for any additional rifle in any OTHER CLASS.

I.E., non-member shoots only AK-47, $20, 
AK-47 & SKS $22.50 
AK-47 & 1873 Springfield Trapdoor $25 
AK-47 & 1873 Springfield Trapdoor & M-1 Garand $30.

The yearly membership fee is $95 plus NRA membership. There are several monthly matches going on including Black Powder, IDPA (defensive pistol), Cowboy Action Shooting and the military rifle matches. Range is open 6 days a week, closed Mondays, up to 150 yard shots, 4 ranges, covered tables & benches.

Rick


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Kirt is pretty good with that 6.5 swiss:thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yea but don't look for him at the range anymore. Uber's Lock and Gun has disassociated with the club and no longer sponsors the match. Bummer !!!!

However, life (and the match) goes on.

Rick

BTW: Kurt is shooting a 6.5 Swede M-96. These rifles usually take the Pre WWII class. Very, very accurate. K-31 Swiss' do quite well also, never saw one that wasn't very accurate too.


----------



## junker46 (May 3, 2011)

Where is this range? Do you have to be a member?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You should check out the site, go to www.erml.org :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup::whistling:
http://erml-gunclub.org/


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Elmr*

What m14 type rifles would not be acceptable ?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

No match, national match or super match type M-14s/M-1As are allowed. Only standard GI as issued to the grunts. This goes for all rifles. A class III is allowed to shoot in semi-auto only, no rock and rolling at our range. The neighbors are very sensitive.

The range is located on Rocky Branch Rd. Go east on Quinette Rd, Rocky Branch is the last road on the left just before you cross the Escambia River bridge. Follow the road in, turn left at the second tornado magnet and you're there.

You do not have to be a member but there is an additional $10 guest fee added to the match fee, i.e., $20 for a non-member to shoot one rifle, $5 extra for an additional rifle in a different class.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The ERML military rifle match went off as planned Sunday morning and a great time was had by all. All sorts of military rifles from all kind of countries and wars were represented and some great shooters showed their prowess. The 100 yd offhand separates the riflemen from the cooks for sure. (which way to the mess hall)?

Rick


----------

